# TSA Searches a Young Boy



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

*First the video:* YouTube - Young Boy strip searched by TSA (Original w/ Full Story Description)

*Next the story told by the guy who took the video:*

Lets get the facts straight first. Before the video started the boy went through a metal detector and didn't set it off but was selected for a pat down. The boy was shy so the TSA couldn't complete the full pat on the young boy. The father tried several times to just hold the boys arms out for the TSA agent but i guess it didn't end up being enough for the guy. I was about 30 ft away so i couldn't hear their conversation if there was any. The enraged father pulled his son shirt off and gave it to the TSA agent to search, thats when this video begins.

******* THIS VIDEO OCCURRED AT SALT LAKE CITY INTERNATIONAL AIRPORT ON NOVEMBER 19TH AT AROUND THE TIME OF 12:00 PM **********

***Insertion of what happened after the video (full story)****

After I finished videotaping the incident I went through the check point myself. I collected my things and went over to talk to the father and son. Before I could get to them a man in a black suit who had been talking with the other TSA officials approached me. He asked to speak to me and I obliged, wondering what was to come. He then proceeded to interrogate me about why I was videotaping the "procedures of the TSA". I told him that I had never seen such practices before on a young child and decided to record it. The man being frustrated at this point demanded to know my plans with the video, of which I didn't respond. Repeatedly he asked me to delete the video, hoping his mere presence could intimidate me to obey, but I refused. By this point it became obvious that he felt TSA had done something wrong and that I caught it on tape. After the interview, I left for my gate. I called my brother who told me I should put the tape on YouTube because this had been a recent hot topic in the news.

My gate was a long way off, but about 15 minutes after arriving 2 TSA agents came and sat 15 feet or so away from me. I stood up and moved so that they were in front of me and then took a picture. A 3rd and then a 4th agent came and sat down with the others. They would occasionally glance at me and talk on their walkie-talkies. I don't know why they were there or if it was a huge coincidence but they stayed for 30-45 minutes and left just before I boarded the plan. Interesting to say the least, intimidating? Maybe a little...


----------



## Tuefelhunden (Nov 20, 2006)

Wow! This is really getting out of hand. What on earth do they possibly think they are accomplishing by searching a child? Yes, kids get roped into doing some pretty terrible stuff but this ain't Iraq, Iran, Afganistan or Somolia. My opinion, if they are unwilling to exercise a little judgement and yes do some profiling if it coincides with suspicious behavior then they shouldn't even bother.

The "Pit Boss" new this crossed the line and realizing it had been taped initiated the intimidation tactics which of course just digs the hole deeper and broader. The good news is that there is enough wide spread out cry over this silly business that it can't continue for much longer. Going to be very interesting after a couple of physical altercations (i.e. husband body slams TSA agent for fondling wife, mother bashes TSA agent with lap top for asking to strip search 10 year old daughter, etc.).

Props for spreading the word.


----------



## SigZagger (Aug 16, 2006)

All I can say regarding a child going through such searches is this. If one of those idiots grabbed my 11 year old autistic grandchild in such a manner, I'd end up in jail. He would freak out! No touching, no tight spaces, etc. Someone in position with some balls has to make the call...stop this BS. The terrorists have got to be having fun with this crap. A total slowdown of air traffic. One way or another, they are still winning.


----------



## theberettaman (Jun 18, 2010)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> *First the video:* YouTube - Young Boy strip searched by TSA (Original w/ Full Story Description)
> 
> *Next the story told by the guy who took the video:*
> 
> ...


All may have gone as you described (father removed the boys shirt)but the video shown on the news also showed the sqatting TSA agent fondeling around the little boys pants,with his pediphile hands on the boys waist and bare chest area.
This is disturbing: TSA agents can be convicted rapists and child molesters as long it's been 10yrs in the past.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

theberettaman said:


> All may have gone *as you described*...[emphasis added]


Nope. Not me.
I neither took the video, nor wrote the description. I merely passed-on a YouTube video (and its accompanying description) by someone else: "_the story told by the guy who took the video_."
Please read more carefully, next time.


----------



## theberettaman (Jun 18, 2010)

And it gets worse: 3 year old openly MOLESTED IN PUBLIC VIEW
YouTube - TSA "Pats Down" 3 Year Old
WHATS WORSE IS THE FATHER AND MOTHER ARE ENABLING THIS SEXUAL ABUSE.
how as a parent when your child is screaming in TERROR,do you just say "oh well,I think the molester is just not trained well enough in communicating."
This crap is getting out of hand! Whats next we start telling 
Rape victims:"hey just lay back and enjoy it,this is gonna happen and you'll get used to it" baby?


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

Steve,
Thanks for posting. as I am sure you can guess this infuriates me. I was looking for something like this (knew it had been done, needed something visual for those unbelievers).

Great time to quote Mr. Franklin. 
"Those who would give up essential liberty to purchase a little temporary safety deserve neither liberty nor safety"


----------



## Tuefelhunden (Nov 20, 2006)

I believe it was Rush Limbaugh who recently commented that the whole premise of the TSA security methodology is flawed because they are looking for objects instead of terrorists. Not a direct quote but the premise is spot on in my book. They are looking for stuff instead of the would be misusers of said stuff. How are you going to stop a terrorist from getting on a plane if you are not even looking for terrorists? The intent may be sincere (I believe it is) but the execution and focus couldn't be more misguided. The idea one can just take the scary tools away from the bad guys and then it's all good is nutty. No different than the gun control arguement and just as ineffective.

Ironically we don't profile because someone might get offended yet this pat down or scan routine is a lot more invasive and offensive to a greater number of people. We seem to live in the era of the abandonment of common sense and reason. Ozzy Osborne's song, "Crazy Train" just popped into my head.


----------



## AirForceShooter (May 6, 2006)

I don't understand a parent that would allow this to happen to his child.
I can't figure out why he just didn't say "we're not flying today" and take his kid and leave.

And pulling your kids shirt off?? you have to be kidding.

AFS


----------



## Tuefelhunden (Nov 20, 2006)

AirForceShooter said:


> I don't understand a parent that would allow this to happen to his child.
> I can't figure out why he just didn't say "we're not flying today" and take his kid and leave.
> 
> And pulling your kids shirt off?? you have to be kidding.
> ...


Agreed! Just as bad if not worse.


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

AirForceShooter said:


> I don't understand a parent that would allow this to happen to his child.
> I can't figure out why he just didn't say "we're not flying today" and take his kid and leave.
> 
> And pulling your kids shirt off?? you have to be kidding.
> ...


Once you enter the security screening area you have to go through the screening or you are subject to arrest and fines. You can't just turn around and leave.

http://www.examiner.com/libertarian...and-arrests-for-failure-to-comply-at-airports


----------



## theberettaman (Jun 18, 2010)

bruce333 said:


> Once you enter the security screening area you have to go through the screening or you are subject to arrest and fines. You can't just turn around and leave.
> 
> The latest from the TSA: Fines and arrests for failure to comply at airports - National Libertarian | Examiner.com


I would and *WILL* dare them to try.Can you imagine the back lash ."The government is going to prosecute me for protecting MY CHILD!:smt076


----------

